# best GRASS for Dogs?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, I'm no perfect grass nut. But I like it better than dirt. And I have to get some growing in the space of the old deck I just ripped out. So I need to plant some grass. 

Anybody know anything about grass and what works best with Dogs? Its in my backyard, on the east side of my house. I live in Michigan so it has to be able to withstand cold, hot, humid, and everything in between. 

I'm guessing Fescue is a good option for Dogs because its pretty tough but I'll let any experts out here set me straight  

thanks guys.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I would go with a mix if I were you. Fescue and red clover or something like that. Clover is pretty resilient, compared to grass alone.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We just reseeded both the front and back yards with a "rocky mountain mix" with microclover added in. The clover helps with erosion control and also naturally aerates and nitrifying the soil. So far it's done really well...here's a picture:
BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure what's available in MI. Down here, dogs love "onion grass" and these little wild strawberries (inedible) that grow like weeds. And of course, the longer the grass, the better.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I really wish we could have "real" grass down here in FL. Unfortunately, nothing survives the heat/sand/etc like Bahia, Zoysia, St. Augustine or Bermuda. Anything else just won't survive. But being from more Northern climes it all feels like "crabgrass" to me. And once my youngest nephew from Canada complained to me that my grass was "too sharp" to play in.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Seeing we're talking about grass, I just had to reply since I'm in therapy over the stuff. This picture is of lovely (huge sarcasm) St Augustine grass. Florida grass and I are very intimate actually. You see, I've just killed myself preparing and laying 4500sq ft of sod. 
Dirt + Heat + Grass + Broken toe = Fun  
It looks nice now, but I'm half the person I use to be.
View attachment 2978


Kevin, be a wise man and just seed....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Mollywoppy- I can't feel bad. You live on water. *jealous*

Uh.. grass has NEVER stood up to my pack, ever. My yard in Vegas, DONE FOR within two weeks. Grass here in Utah? a thing of the past after a month. They don't dig or anything, they just... RUN. Well, okay, and pee. We're just going to turf our back yard... you know... next payday.


----------

